# Starting Monday



## essirah31 (Dec 30, 2010)

I finally got setup with a company, I start on Monday!!! I can't wait, I'm excited and nervous as hell! Ready to work and learn though. Any advice for a very green apprentice?


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Show up on time, move your ass, and be ready to learn


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

essirah31 said:


> I finally got setup with a company, I start on Monday!!! I can't wait, I'm excited and nervous as hell! Ready to work and learn though. Any advice for a very green apprentice?


Large Coffee black and a small one for yourself. 

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Party Sunday night Len Bias style. :thumbup:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

1. show up on time.
2. Show that you really want to learn
3. Work hard
4. Leave your cell phone in your car!!!!
5. Bring a pencil / Marker
6. Ask questions any time you do not understand something.
7. Watch and learn

Ohhh and congrats.

8. Do not let the hard core union guys screw you up.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Party Sunday night Len Bias style. :thumbup:


----------



## Sam Gompers (Mar 18, 2011)

Pack a lunch. Don't be hungover. Be prepared to take some ribbing and remember that some guys have an odd sense of humor. Whole lot of gay jokes flying around on my first job, ya can't let that bother you. Some of these guys think that every electrician except them is gay. 
You should get used to it pretty quick though...especially if you get to work with a good crew. 
Good luck


----------



## Sam Gompers (Mar 18, 2011)

How'd it go?


----------



## yuning521 (Apr 4, 2011)

good luck.....


----------



## Sparkey (Mar 21, 2011)

Your screwed. Get ready for the ball busting. Hope you got your man panties on.


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

Be 10-15 minutes early, everytime and all the time. get a GOOD eight hours of sleep. Get up early enough to be early, AND have a decent breakfast. Don't eat too damn much, just enough to keep your energy level up until lunch time. Pack a lunch.

Damnit, don't be nervous, just listen carefully and be deliberate in your actions.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Honestly, most of the work isn't that complicated, its just learning the skill of doing it all for the first time. But as a first year and an apprentice in general, you will just be moving material and helping out your JW. You really don't even have to be that great of an electrician, you just need to be well liked and "cool" with everyone in the shop. The best apprentices are the ones who always joke around with all the guys and just have a good attitude. So act enthusiastic when a foreman of JW tells you to do bitch work all day, even if you hate it. Thats the honest truth on how to be a good apprentice.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Honestly, most of the work isn't that complicated, its just learning the skill of doing it all for the first time. But as a first year and an apprentice in general, you will just be moving material and helping out your JW. You really don't even have to be that great of an electrician, you just need to be well liked and "cool" with everyone in the shop. The best apprentices are the ones who always joke around with all the guys and just have a good attitude. So act enthusiastic when a foreman of JW tells you to do bitch work all day, even if you hate it. Thats the honest truth on how to be a good apprentice.


:thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbsup:

Best advice....Oh and a pencil.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Get rid of the cell phone,and mp3 player.Walk as if you've a purpose.Don't get sucked into making public comments about either the foreman,or co-workers.Somehow,always manage to stay busy,through installation,organization,housekeeping,polishing tools,whatever.Approach your job as a career/profession,not as a paycheck.Dress as if you cared about your appearance,and didn't just crawl out from under a rock.Work hard,be pleasant.

Good luck.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Get rid of the cell phone,and mp3 player.Walk as if you've a purpose.Don't get sucked into making public comments about either the foreman,or co-workers.Somehow,always manage to stay busy,through installation,organization,housekeeping,polishing tools,whatever.Approach your job as a career/profession,not as a paycheck.Dress as if you cared about your appearance,and didn't just crawl out from under a rock.Work hard,be pleasant.
> 
> Good luck.



Good advice also, but everyone carries their cells, just don't get caught using it while not on break. Before your first year is over chances are that you will have to use your cell to call your foreman for something on a big job or they will actually encourage you to use it to talk to them for something if you don't have a radio.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DO NOT discuss your girlfriend with anyone.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> DO NOT discuss your girlfriend with anyone.


 Just share the nude photos:thumbsup:


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Be ready to use a wire stretcher and pick up some bubble water incase anyone's level runs out


----------



## Greasy-greaser (Apr 12, 2011)

They were jokes 

A little late on this one, make sure you know where they keep the amps, and when the ohms get too low in a wire look for the leak in the insulation and get ready with a bucket to run them back to the breaker.


----------

